# Dawes Duet... any comments?



## Paul Walters (8 Aug 2012)

I'm thinking of getting a tandem for me and my girlfriend, as she is nervous of riding on road, although she would like to cycle tour and cycle camp with me (we already hill walk and wild camp). I've toured a little and would welcome the company, so a tandem seems ideal.

I recently saw a 2nd hand Dawes Duet for £650, which I thought was a good price, until I also found I could buy a new one from the Net for £720 delivered !

Does anyone have any experience on this bike ? Dawes call it an "entry level" bike, so I'm a little worried it won't stand up to some hard touring riding (I can cover 80-90 miles per day even with full panniers). I've test-ridden one, and found it comfortable enough, but 3 times round the car park is nowhere near enough to get an idea of how it will handle on a multi-day ride.

Thanks.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2012)

i think that the same as our Raleigh Venture 2 with a daews badge on but not sure , we have been impressed with the Raleigh only change we have made is to take of some knobbly Kenda's off and replaced them with some city slicks .


----------

